# Spawning Chrome



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Whats your're favorite way to fish for steelies on beds?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bow and arrow 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Bow and arrow
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


you gotta wait about a month for the gills to line up along the banks and you can have a blast


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Walk past the spawners and catch hungry egg eaters in the holes.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

BobcatJB said:


> Walk past the spawners and catch hungry egg eaters in the holes.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


+1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walleygator (Dec 15, 2011)

Treble hooks and 80lbs. braid


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I prefer a frog gig.:B


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Net


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

A 12 pack and then bare hands. It is even legal. But I would like to thank the guy who call the game warden on us. We all had a good laugh. He was glad to see we brought a dd. We all can't afford a fly rod.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

dynomite and net


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

My favorite way is to wait till they are done spawning and come back next season.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

fly fishing, gonna floss that steel with my duel squig wiggler imitator


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

BigFishAddict said:


> Whats your're favorite way to fish for steelies on beds?


Whooly bugger and 2 size bb split shots on a 6 pd leader attatched to my fly rod which Ill be using in a river


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

ok thanks. do you think the river will be too muddied up tomorrow morining?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Fish downstream from them, even when muddy. If they are actively dropping eggs and kicking up stuff from the bottom, willing biters will be in the closest deep(er) water directly downstream from the commotion. Leave the pairs doing their job alone and use them to your advantage to activate to fish willing to bite. Egg imitators, small silver/white offerings that look like scales/flesh. Live bait isn't necessary since it is normally a reaction bite.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Well at least you got a few helpful answers.


----------



## slackanizer (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for asking the question. I needed a solid answer as well. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I am glad the water is muddy so the fish wont get abused while having all that fun.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

oarfish said:


> I am glad the water is muddy so the fish wont get abused while having all that fun.


+1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a dumb question, how long is the spawn? And will it be over within the next week or so or go into April? 

I know lots of people fish behind spawning salmon in Alaska for char and rainbows. I never fished during the steelhead spawn, and I definitely would like to try fishing behind them for the fish in the holes this year. Sounds like it should provide some good action.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Not a dumb queistion at all Nick. I'm curious myself, this warm weather has to be doing something to the typical spawning weather.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

fishinnick said:


> I have a dumb question, how long is the spawn? And will it be over within the next week or so or go into April?


It will go into May. I have fished for smallies (tube jigs) standing in a tailout and casting into deeper water while steelies spawned near my feet, especially in the lower parts of the river. I leave them alone since the fight in warmer water will probably do them in and I am not interested in eating steelies.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

From what I've seen in years past is even at a water temp of 70's, and low 80's they will still be spawning and dropping back well into april. but who knows with the winter that never was. I don't ever remember a winter quite like this

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

BobcatJB said:


> Walk past the spawners and catch hungry egg eaters in the holes.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I've been told that they're all over the system.

Personally I'd rather not try to snag fish in the redds. I'll try the holes if I get a chance.

Be heading up to the UP to do some fishing for them in the Superior tribs soon.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

F216, I don't think you were talking about 80 degree water as it will kill most adult steelhead and it's pretty unlikely you'd come across spawning in that warm of water. You may find a few in the most oxygenated water possible, but at 80 degrees water temp, you're more likely to see one gliding directly downstream looking for cooler waters of a spring, spring trib, or the big lake. Big difference between 60, 70, and 80 degree water temps and as water starts approaching 70 and above each degree is more lethal. 

Typically, at water temps above 60, steelhead will start showing major fatigue of being fought and have lactic acid buildup in their tissues especially from prolonged fights. Sadly, this is when many of the least experienced anglers are out fishing redds and when they do hook one it's often fought way too long to ensure good odds for survival.

It sure seems unusual talking about high water temps in mid march; Thank God we have high water as it is a great buffer from the often continual abuse that alot of spawning fish attempt to endure each spring.

I sure hope this summer weather ends soon, it sucks. 

C510I


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I understand that, and am also glad that the water is high and chocolatey. Hopefully they will be done soon so the addiction will go away for a lil while. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I understand that, and am also glad that the water is high and chocolatey. Hopefully they will be done soon so the addiction will go away for a lil while.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Heck man you can get them all year in the lakes! Of course that requires the boring :T


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Trolling to me is.........."looks like there is one on that rod....who's turn is it?" Ew

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Seine net......


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

FISHIN216 said:


> Trolling to me is.........."looks like there is one on that rod....who's turn is it?" Ew
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


walleye maybe but you clearly havn't trolled for steelhead if you think it's the same. 

as for fishing spawning fish in 6 inches of water.....always cracks me up how many professional fly fishermen come out in the spring and brag about how awesome they are because they slapped a dozen spawning steelhead in the face with streamers enough to make them bite. pics of those fish just aren't the same with 10 flies hanging stuck in their asses lol


----------

